# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Baybaşin, Remzi Gür, Erdoğan

## bozok

*Baybaşin, Remzi Gür, Erdoğan*



Bütün bu gürültüler arasında kaynayan bir haber vardı. Haber şu: 
“İstanbul'da 281 kilogram kokainin ele geçirildiği ve aralarında Abdullah Baybaşin'in de bulundu 15 kişinin gözaltına alındığı narkotik operasyonu polis kamerasına yansıdı. 

Görüntülerde, Bolivya'dan İstanbul'a gelen bir geminin helikopter ile takip edilmesi ve narkotik timlerinin gemiye yaptığı operasyon dikkati çekiyor.(Cihan Haber Ajansı)” 

Bunda ne var diyebilirsiniz. Bana göre Gül ve Erdoğan arasında ki çekişmeyi yansıtıyor. şöyle ki; 

ülkemizde beş liraya kadar düşen uyuşturucu okul kapılarında satılıyor mu? Satılıyor!.. üünkü, “girişi engellenemeyen uyuşturucunun” çıkışı engelleniyor. Bu durumda da uyuşturucu içeride patlıyor. Yaygın medya uyuşturucu ile ilgili hiçbir haber yapmıyor(!).. 

WikiLeaks belgelerinde ne diyordu? Uyuşturucuya karışan bir bakandan, Abdül Kadir Aksu’dan bahsediyordu. Aksu nakşidir. Gene Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat’ın ortak olduğu şirketin bir gemisinde uyuşturucu bulunmuştu. Dengir Fırat’ta nakşidir.Tıpkı Recep Bey gibi. Ve AKP içerisinde AKP bürokrasisine kadar uzamış cemaat-tarikat kavgası var.


İngiltere’de gazetecilik yapan bir arkadaş Baybaşin ile ilgili İngiltere de görülen bir davadan bahsetmişti. Baybaşin’in davası görülürken yargıç polislere Baybaşin’in Türkiye’deki siyasi bağlantılarını sorar. Polis açıklayamayacağını söyleyince, yargıç açıklama yapması için uyarır. O zaman polis “biz Baybaşin’i Türkiye’deki siyasetçi ve bürokratlara rüşvet vermek için kullanıyoruz” der. Remzi Gür adı da oralarda konuşuluyor(muş). Hani şu başbakanın kasası denilen, Halis Toprak’ın yalısını “batan geminin malı” misali ucuza kapatan Remzi Gür… Kendisi rüşvet teklif etmekten sanık…


Küresel çete Rockefeller ve Rothschild dünyayı yeniden dizayn ediyor. Banu Avar Bengitürk Tv’de ki konuşmasında “iki Amerika var” dedi. Evet, gerçek olan budur. Bu aileler Amerika’nın parasını basar. Merkez Bankası olmayan Amerika’nın Federal Rezerv Bankası bu ailelere aittir. Bu aileler dünyadaki petrol, altın, değerli metaller ve enerji kaynaklarını ele geçirmek için Amerika ve Amerikalılar’ı kullanır. Amerika’yı savaşa sürükler. ülen Amerikan gençlerinin kanı bu ailelere petrol, altın, enerji olarak geri döner. Bu çete Amerikan halkını gırtlağından yakalamıştır. Morgıç diye bir sistem icat ettiler. Ev almak için insanları 40 yıllığına borçlandırdılar. 40 yıllığına borçlanan insan 40 yıl devre dışı kalmış demektir. Bu oyunun Türk Halkı için de kurulduğunu görünce “sakın borçlanmayın” diye yazmıştım. Maalesef Türk Halkı da bu tuzağa düştü. 

Evet, iki Amerika var. Biri hükmeden İllimunati üyesi küresel çete, diğeri çeşitli oyunlarla uyuşturulup aptallaştırılmış, obez Amerikan Halkı. Ve anlaşılan şu ki; ayrı hareket eden iki Amerika ile karşı karşıyayız. O yüzden bazı uygulamalarda şaşırıyoruz. WikiLeaks belgeleri yayınlanırken “Amerika mahcup oldu” yalanını uyduranlar, açıklanan belgelerin dünyayı tek dinli, tek dilli bir devlet olarak dizayn etmek isteyenlerce yapıldığını bilmiyor mu? Tabii ki bu gerçek belgelerin açıkladığı bilgileri değersiz kılmaz ama yapılmak istenenler konusunda bize yol gösterir. Hangi piyonların hangi piyonla yer değiştireceğini gösterir. 

WikiLeaks belgeleri bize bir şey açıklıyor. Amerika’nın Obama tarafı Recep Bey’e destek verirken, Rockefeller tarafı oyuncu değiştiriyor. İşte orada Amerika derin güçlerinin tabii müttefiki “Fetullah cemaati” sahneye çıkıyor. Cemaatin adamı kim? Abdullah Gül. Abdullah Gül iki ödülünü nereden aldı? İngiltere’den. Fas’tan Hindistan’a yeniden dizayn etme projesini yürüten şu anda ki önemli aktör ülke neresi? Tabii ki İngiltere… 

Polis teşkilatı cemaatin kontrolünde mi? Evet!.. Bu polis bu kadar yüklü uyuşturucuyu yakaladı mı? Yakaladı. Yani İngiliz iç istihbarat polisinin Türk siyasetçi ve bürokratına rüşvet vermekte kullanıyoruz dediği Baybaşin’in mallarını yakaladı.. Başbakan’ın kasası denilen Remzi Gür…”Civanım” dediği Başbakan’ın Başkanlık sistemi isteğine karşı çıkan Arınç gibi cemaat yandaşları… 

Bu ülkeye giren kaynağı belirsiz paralar vardı değil mi? Biz bilmiyoruz diye kaynağı kayıt altında değildir anlamına gelmiyor. Birileri her şeyi kayıt altına alıyor. Zamanı gelince de piyasaya sürüyor.


Ve anlaşılan o ki cemaat vasıtası ile birileri Erdoğan’a mesaj yolluyor.


Gül neden bu kadar sakin, Erdoğan neden bu kadar korkuyor ve neden çıldıracak kadar öfkeli?


Evet sevgili okur, parçalar bizden, birleştirmek sizden…


Türkiye’nin Gannuşi’si acaba kim olacak? 

*KüRTLER’E KURULAN TUZAK…*


İllimunati üyeleri “*vaad edilen topraklarda”* Büyük İsrail’i kurmak için acele ediyor. Kürt Devleti yalanı bu plan için gerekliydi. Bu planın başarıya ulaşması için “deccal” olarak gördükleri Türk Halkı’nın bertaraf edilmesi gerekiyordu. Bertaraf etmek için terörle zayıflatılması, eşbaşkanlarla malına el konması, fakirleştirilmesi ve sonra iç savaşa sürüklenerek bölünmesi gerekiyordu. 

*“Kıyamet alametleri”* diye bir kitap vardı. Bir hadisten bahsediyordu. Hadis: *"Fırat ile Dicle arasında Zevra denen bir şehir olacak. Orada büyük bir savaş olacak. Kadınlar esir edilecek, erkekler ise, koyun kesilir gibi boğazlanacak." (Kenzul Ummal, Kitab-ul kıyame, kısm-ul efal. c.5 sf. 38 El Muttaki)* 

Evet, vaad edilen topraklar ele geçirildiğinde büyük katliam olacaktır. ilk önce Kürtler boğazlanacak, “Türkiye-Suriye-İran” da PKK’nın döktüğü kan ve yaşadıkları ülkelere attıkları kazık nedeni ile sahip çıkan da olmayacaktır. 

*Kürt’e ihaneti Kürt görünümlü devşirmeler, Kürt ajanlar yapıyor. 
*Bu ülkede sadece Kürtler ezilmedi. Bütün Anadolu insanı ezildi. Haksızlık bölgesel değil bütün satıhtır. Ağlamayınca her şey güllük gülistanlık anlamına gelmiyor. Benim memleketim Kastamonu’ya Güneydoğulu bir mütehattid gelmiş. Bir yakınımdan malzeme alıyormuş. Yakınım demiş ki: “Bakın, biz bir ayrım yapmıyoruz. Size yardımcı oluyoruz. Kastamonu’yu görüyorsunuz. Hep siz ağlıyorsunuz. Peki mağduriyet yönünden buranın sizin oralardan bir farkı var mı?” Adamcağız başını önüne eğmiş ve “yok, bizim oralarla aynı” demiş. 

*Bakınız, Kürtçülük yapanlar toprak reformundan bahsetmiyor. Orada ki feodal yapının çözümünden bahsetmiyor.* Mecliste Kürtleri temsil ettiğini söyleyen zevatların kimi ağa, kimi uyuşturucu baronu. Kürt Devleti kurup aradan büyük Ermenistan’ı çıkarmak isteyen sözde Kürtçü, özde kripto Ermeniler’i Kürtler bilmiyor mu? Bal gibi biliyor. Halaçoğlu bilgisi devletin elinde olan kripto Ermeniler’in açıklanmasını bu yüzden istedi ama gizli Ermeni diasporası Halaçoğlu’nu kafatasçı ilan ederek gerçeklerin örtülmesini sağladı. Oysa Halaçoğlu ırkçı bakışla değil, sahnede ki Kürtçü figürlerin gerçek kimliğini açıklayarak Kürtlerin oyuna gelmesini önlemek istemişti. 

Bugün Kürtler aklını başına almazsa, yarının Filistin’i olacaktır.


Kıyamet alametlerinde Fırat ile Dicle arasında çıkacağı söylenen büyük savaşta her 100 kişiden 99’unun öleceği söyleniyor. 

Filistin Halkı Osmanlı’ya İngilizlerle birlik olup ihanet etmişti. Durumları ortadadır. Gene onlara bizden başka üzülen yok. şimdi Filistin Halkının yaptığını Kürtlerin bir kısmı yapıyor. Gene sahnede İngiliz, Amerika, İsrail… Bir fark, kullanılan aletin adı değişmiştir. Dün Filistinli, Ermeni azınlık kullanıldı; bugün Kürtler kullanılıyor. Kürtleri kullananlar Kürtleri boğazlamaya hazırlanıyor.


Herkes seçiminin faturasını ödemeye de hazır olsun!


[email protected] 


*Zahide UüAR* / İNTERNETAJANS / 3 şubat 2011

----------

